# Do I need to be able to ride switch before learning park?



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm a new to intermediate rider and interested in riding park. I'm comfortable riding single blacks at this time with decent speed and control. As far as my park skills go I'm only confident enough right now to take on ride on rails/boxes and small hits. When it comes to progressing further did most people already know how to ride switch before attempting anything else, or did you learn both at the same time?:dunno: Don't get me wrong I can do a full green run switch, but that's about my limit without falling based on fear alone. Just wanting some feedback on if I should change up the game plan and focus on switch alone, my goals this year are pop on rail 50's and front/back 180's. any input appreciated, even if it's just "man up and take a fall here or there."


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

When learning 180s and other spins you should have a pretty good comfort level with switch riding (which it appears you have based on the fact that you can ride greens switch). I would continue working on that skill as it makes you a much more diverse and confident rider. 

I voted "no" because it is necessary for everything, but in order to advance to the next level you will need to be pretty comfortable riding switch. A good way to do this is to try riding switch whenever you are riding with people below your skill level (aka . . . going with your girlfriend? Ride switch).


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

It helps! 

If you can commit to an entire green run stomping 1's shouldn't be a problem once you get the rotation down.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

All you need to remember is one thing. Backside 180's. They're a must in any park rider's arsenal and will teach you to ride switch faster than any other. Start small. Have fun.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Ideally you want your switch riding to be at about 30% or more of your regular riding so that you are comfortable with landing if you are going to spin, rotate etc.

But you can certainly learn straight airs, grabs 50 50s on boxes without riding switch.
What you will find though by trying to ride switch on those not so good snow days or off days or flat sections of the hill is that your riding will improve considerably on your preferred side


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Nope, don't need to learn switch to start park BUT it sure does help.

I voted for the 3rd option, do both. Learn basic park mechanics like straight airs and 50/50s and work on your switch riding outside the park.

No reason you can't do a few switch laps during each day on the mountain.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Lots of good feedback, looks like i'll stick to working on both together. Thanks, guys.:thumbsup:


----------

